# Beco ripping off a WAHM with its "new" carrier



## zakoh02 (Sep 17, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that the "new" Beco Soleil carrier is a complete rip off of the Tula Baby Carrier? The features are virtually identical. Is anyone else frustrated that an awesome WAHM is being completely bullied and copied by Beco?

http://www.facebook.com/becobabycarrier


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/257226372462817281
I hope that babywearing mamas will support Tula (one of my fav carriers) vs. buying this total rip off and spread the word.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Generally, I'm disinclined to focus too much on the origins of original ideas but I do agree with you that it sucks when big(er) corporations appropriate ideas from small businesses or individuals. I hope Tula Baby continues to enjoy a large following.


----------



## Littlebmama (Jun 26, 2012)

Hopefully Ula has protected her design. I know she has a strong local following here in San Diego and I'm sure they will spread the word.


----------



## erinsuzy (Mar 22, 2012)

If this is her carrier...

http://www.tulababycarriers.com/

.... I can see the similarities, but these carriers are all starting to look alike anyway, Ergo looks like this too. There seems to be slight differences between them like the shoulder straps, the pad behind the baby's head and the sewing patterns.

Are you sure she is the one getting ripped off? Because if she is selling these carriers for $149- $340 she is making a HUGE profit on that mark-up... just saying....


----------



## Elly68 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi

This is my first post here and i feel I need to participate in this thread. After googling further info about the new Beco carrier, I have come across this exact same post on at least one other forum.

I have to say that you aren't really helping Tula with these posts. it's not a copy... there are similarities but that's all it is..........so many ergonomic carriers are almost exactly the same. We could say that the "younger" brands clearly copied the more established brands which include Boba, Beco, Ergo, Manduca....the list goes on but we know that Tula didn't, she just changed the style to create something slightly different like they all do. To be honest, there's space in the market for all of them. I have a Tula carrier and I love it. I also have a Beco Gemini and a Boba 2G. They are all similar and yet all so different.

Let's wait for the Soleil to become available. I'm sure it'll be very different. I can see from the pictures posted that the straps are so clearly different, the headresttoo. To be fair the waistband of the soleil looks exactly the same as the butterfly which was around way before Tula .

Anyway, I thought I'd say my bit. Sorry to jump in and I hope to able to contribute again in the future despite being the other side of the pond!

Elise


----------

